# Stabilizer legs query



## 95340 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi, I know I`ve asked about this before but . . . . .
I asked but without photos and could`nt get anywhere, so here goes.
Has anyone got these stabilizers fitted to there vehicle, and if so could you let me know how to use them. Thanks, Martin.


----------



## 88864 (May 10, 2005)

hi martin, I have got the same legs on my van they look as clean as yours, all i do is use the large bolt at the bottom of your picture wind it clockwise or anticlockwise can't remember,to shorten the leg and it then swings down then you just wind the bolt the other way to lengthen the leg. the lever on the leg is a kwik release for sliding the the leg up and down, but my lever is seize a the moment will have to get round to sorting it out one day hope this is some help chris.


----------



## 95340 (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice one Chris, that should do the trick. Makes sense looking at it now, I kinda got stuck on that spring release having a part to play in dropping it down. I`ll give them a good soak in WD40 first I think. :wink:  .
Thanks Martin.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Martin and Chris
Yes we have these steady legs also. Took me about an hour to figure them out but during our rebuild I got them sussed and working well. This is how mine work....
Squeaze the long handle part (spring loaded lever) in towards the body of the leg and it releases a cam that allows you to pull the sleeve with the foot away from the end plate with the pin that holds the leg up when travelling.
Allow the leg to drop to the vertical and by holding the handle (lever) in the leg will slide down to the ground. Once it is in contact with the ground, release the lever and use a spanner on the nut to get the leg firmly extended.
To raise the leg just do it in reverse, spanner, handle, locate the foot onto the pin and push it home, release lever.....
Job done.
Now you will probably have a lot of trouble getting the lever handle to work the first time due to it being dirty and corroded. Spray WD40 or similar onto the whole mechanism and next day, if it is still siezed, gently tap the lever arm with a leather mallet, use some force but don't try to break it. It will be siezed because muck off the road etc is flung up and into the leg tube preventing it from sliding. You may have to resort to tapping the foot plate to force it to slide along the leg so that it comes off the pin. Once the lever has released it should be relatively easy to slide the leg along and off the pin. I seem to remember the front ones slide rearwards and the rears forward. Once off the pin the leg should swing down. If it doesn't it is in need of a thorough clean up and grease. It will be worthwhile stripping the leg down completely and cleaning and greasing the whole thing internally. The foot part of the leg slides off the fixed part if you hold the leg at 45 degrees and tap with the mallet untill it comes all the way off, then you can clean and lubricate.
Good luck and hope this helps.
Keith


----------

